# My bike garage change around and tidy up



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

Ive been meaning to get my act together when i had some free time.

I needed to make more room for detailing the bikes

Here's a before picture

















as you can see its a big mess

pulling bikes out to clear out rubbish










bikes all lined up :thumb:










and final shot










hope you like

aiming to start a car garage build begining of feb :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

nice selection of bikes


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Love it, ducatti's are beautiful machines!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some cracking bikes you've got there mate.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow wow wow! would love that collection of bikes! i have the 09 r1 but am also looking for a track bike hopefully this year


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

They all yours? 

very jealous


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking good Trucksy :thumb:

Are the Blade and CBR for the track?


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

wookey said:


> Looking good Trucksy :thumb:
> 
> Are the Blade and CBR for the track?


yeah they are, ive just sold the blade being collected in a couple of weeks as i have a new race bike being built as we speak, i'll post some pics once it arrives:thumb:

roll on march another ducati coming 1199 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

grant motox said:


> They all yours?
> 
> very jealous


yes mate :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

wow this is nice collection :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good! :argie:

don't you keep any of them on charge?!? or unlike me, do you use them through winter?!??

:thumb:


----------



## Matty4467 (Apr 16, 2010)

:doublesho wow!

very nice selection you have there, and good space!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

How do you pick which bike to ride? :lol:


----------



## s60aun (Apr 1, 2008)

Very Nice collection......... Mini bike shop... ;o)


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

When im an adult i want a garage collection just like that!
Looks much neater in there now, Have u done many miles road or track on the desmo RR?


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

You need more bikes, I seem to recall the optimum number is 7

Sports
Tourer
Trail
Enduro
Cruiser
Everyday Hack
Vincent


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

wow what a collection of bikes! very jealous

and the cheeky gtr tucked behind them


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> looking good! :argie:
> 
> don't you keep any of them on charge?!? or unlike me, do you use them through winter?!?? :thumb:


Just finished charging the desmo and the R1 is now on charge:thumb:



Lupostef said:


> How do you pick which bike to ride? :lol:


The R1 i have taken to the TT last few years, the desmo is fairly recent purchase, the multistrada is my most often used



Deanvtec said:


> When im an adult i want a garage collection just like that!
> Looks much neater in there now, Have u done many miles road or track on the desmo RR?


Its currently showing 1500 miles its so loud it scares people :lol:



JB052 said:


> You need more bikes, I seem to recall the optimum number is 7
> 
> Sports
> Tourer
> ...


currently have R1, Desmo, Multistrada, CBR fireblade, KTM 450 CXC, and ive got a 1199 on order :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

was waiting on someone mentioning his gtr sneaking into the pic..

iirc isn't it highly tuned aswell tim? something silly high like 6-700bhp lol..
or was that not you?

incase you didn't realise last time i said it.. I hate you.. :lol: not fair.. i want that collection.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice collection


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> was waiting on someone mentioning his gtr sneaking into the pic..
> 
> iirc isn't it highly tuned aswell tim? something silly high like 6-700bhp lol..
> or was that not you?
> ...


630 awaiting some more.......lol :thumb:

now ive made space where shall i put your bed?? lol


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

PLease tell me that poor GTR doesnt sleep on the path while all of "them" are in the garage???


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

vickky453 said:


> PLease tell me that poor GTR doesnt sleep on the path while all of "them" are in the garage???


Yes unfortunately it does, I'm about to build a garage big enough to fit the GTR in as it's to low and wide to fit into that one


----------



## Gilbert (Aug 15, 2009)

That's a serious bike collection! Very jealous


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great space and nice and tidy lots on nice toys as well


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

you must earn way to much lol very nice tho v-jealous wish my garage was that big


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

amazing collection, whats the servicing like on the gtr? do you have to service every 6 month/7000 miles?


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

halam said:


> amazing collection, whats the servicing like on the gtr? do you have to service every 6 month/7000 miles?


its only done 16,500 mile and i bought it with 15,000 about 15 months ago

usually every 6 months but its had a oil change every time ive had it tuned :thumb:

currently awaiting new turbos to head into the 700+bhp arena:thumb::thumb:


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Trucksy said:


> Yes unfortunately it does, I'm about to build a garage big enough to fit the GTR in as it's to low and wide to fit into that one


tut tut man!


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

cross plane crank r1 mmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice collection


----------

